# fish slips in boy's P*nis



## greenterror23 (Oct 20, 2008)

poor kid

http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/news/article1704490.ece


----------



## bluekrissyspikes (Apr 16, 2009)

wtf? that just doesn't sound right, i think he was 'playing' with it


----------



## twoheadedfish (May 10, 2008)

man, and it's not even the dreaded candiru!

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Are_You_There,_God?_It's_Me,_Dean

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Candiru


----------



## Mr Fishies (Sep 21, 2007)

I'd say the guy's need for counseling was there before the incident, probably what got him into trouble in the first place. The inevitable jokes about "size" aside...the following statement makes me think that fish could not just "slip" up the urethra of any human.

_"The fish, which is thought to be a small member of the Betta genus, measured 2cm long and *1.5cm wide*."_


----------



## bluekrissyspikes (Apr 16, 2009)

Mr Fishies said:


> I'd say the guy's need for counseling was there before the incident, probably what got him into trouble in the first place. The inevitable jokes about "size" aside...the following statement makes me think that fish could not just "slip" up the urethra of any human.
> 
> _"The fish, which is thought to be a small member of the Betta genus, measured 2cm long and *1.5cm wide*."_


exactly, that's what i'm saying. i'm not a ho or anything but i've seen a few peenies and none had an opening that wide.


----------



## Mr Fishies (Sep 21, 2007)

bluekrissyspikes said:


> exactly, that's what i'm saying. i'm not a ho or anything but i've seen a few peenies and none had an opening that wide.


LOL...classic!


----------



## Grey Legion (Mar 20, 2006)

LOL...Peenies

To funny..


----------



## Supernova (Feb 17, 2009)

There is actually a breed of fish that will do that. I can't remember the name or what part of the world it was from but I watched a whole documentary on it. It's "victims" would be swimming and suddenly in it went. Very freaky.


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

Supernova said:


> There is actually a breed of fish that will do that. I can't remember the name or what part of the world it was from but I watched a whole documentary on it. It's "victims" would be swimming and suddenly in it went. Very freaky.


That fish is in the Amazon


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

I find that hard to believe too. What the hell is he thinking walking around with a fish in his hand going to the johns. And betta never have the strength to swim up stream like that. The urine would have enough ammonia to kill it right there. And even if he has a gigantic dildo, it has to be erected for that to happen. The doctor is an idiot to take the kid's word for it. And the media ... didn't even question the logic in that. *sigh* just another WTF news.



Supernova said:


> There is actually a breed of fish that will do that. I can't remember the name or what part of the world it was from but I watched a whole documentary on it. It's "victims" would be swimming and suddenly in it went. Very freaky.


Actually see, twoheadedfish's post, he said it already.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## greenterror23 (Oct 20, 2008)

Yea ive heard a fish that swims in ur p*nis but the picture in the news is a GOLD RAM? lol


----------



## twoheadedfish (May 10, 2008)

wow, did everyone miss my post? it's the Candiru you're talking about.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Candiru


----------



## Evans11 (Aug 7, 2009)

I'm sore just reading this thread. Unreal!


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

lmao a Long finned ram thats a joke the things cant even jump out of water let alone swim in a fast current haha. this is a funny one.

hahaha! i think he wanted it in his wank no way it got there itself.


----------



## Abner (Apr 7, 2009)

sooo was just wondering cuz to me it seems PENIS is a bad word i noticed it being censored a couple and even a few times even the word peenies came up lmao...is it not allowed in the forum?? as for the boy witht he fish in his p*nis<---censored lol....come on he was just curious to see if it would fit and yep lo and behold it does but he lost it. I watched the video on the candiru man that is one crazy scary wiggly fish.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

There is no censor in the forum. Atleast that was the last I know. Hopefully, we don't have to turn it on. So far, everybody have been great. There is some fire from time to time. And some times I do have to change it manually if it got way off. But no, every one on this board is great. This is one of the thing I am proud of this board.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

twoheadedfish said:


> wow, did everyone miss my post? it's the Candiru you're talking about.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Candiru


There is a dude (Brooklamprey very well known name on most forums) who keeps these and studies them.
He is in love with them. I think they are nasty and not even worth the time.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

This is a video on youtube






They looks kinda cute up close, kinda want to keep one, but I doubt any fish store will sell 

and

I'd bet that kid tries to stuff the fish up in his "£%£"% and have a good feel.. because I read in some site (in Japan) people ties up worm and they let it crawl in their !"£!"$% and it will make them feel good (like having sex)


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

*Fyi*

In my line of work I have read medical articles about all sorts of weird things being removed from people's ears, noses, tracheas, and other orifices. Most of the time, when the person involved is a kid, they were just goofing around and/or got distracted. (There was one little boy who put a bait fish in his mouth while preparing the hook with his hands, and he accidentally inhaled the fish, which had to be removed endoscopically). Most of the stuff involving foreign body removal from adults is done in senile people (e.g. inhaling food into the lungs), mentally disturbed people (e.g. compulsively eating metal objects), prisoners (hiding stuff. . .), and people with unusual sex lives.


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

greenterror23 said:


> Yea ive heard a fish that swims in ur p*nis but the picture in the news is a GOLD RAM? lol


This kind of thing happens all the time with reporters who don't know their biology. I wrote a letter to the editor a few years ago -- an article about people with allergies to bee and wasp stings was illustrated with a cicada. . .


----------

